

CPU vs. GPGPU - iliastsagklis
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/cpu-vs-gpgpu.html

======
profquail
I'm usually the first to upvote well-written GPGPU articles, but I'm flagging
this as spam. See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=iliastsagklis>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kioub>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=javacodegeeks>

Not to mention, it's a direct copy of this post (which they've credited; but
still it smells like spam): [http://www.futurechips.org/chip-design-for-
all/cpu-vs-gpgpu....](http://www.futurechips.org/chip-design-for-all/cpu-vs-
gpgpu.html)

~~~
kioub
I am sorry to say this but your point about flagging the specific link as spam
is not clear at all. You provide these "query links by subscriber" URLs but is
not clear to me what this has to do with the GPGPU link being spam. YES these
three accounts belong to the three executive editors of Java Code Geeks and
YES each one of us is using his Hacker account to promote the articles he
publishes on our site! what's wrong with that?

As far as the post itself is concerned, yes its a legitimate re-publication
because the original author is our partner (JCG) thus has given us full
permission to republish every article they write on our blog!

------
T-zex
Also GPGPUs may be less accurate with fractional numbers. They do not support
decimal types and double precission floating point operations are not as fast
as single.

